# Comment acheminer données d'un MAC sur clef USB vers un PC



## zined (30 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour

ce matin un collègue me posait la question suivante. Il a un MAC Book blanc tournant je crois bien sous Léopard. Il a récupéré sur clef USB des données de ce MAC (des fichiers audio je crois) afin de les acheminer vers un PC. Mais lorsqu'il insère sa clef USB sur le PC il me dit ne pas la voir apparaître, et de plus une fenêtre lui propose de formater sa clef (ce qu'il n'a pas voulu faire afin de ce pas prendre le risque de perdre le contenu de sa clef).
Que lui conseillez-vous de faire s'il vous plaît ? Le problème vient-il du fait que la clef soit formatée en FAT 32 et devient illisible sur son PC formaté en NTSF ?

Je vous remercie bien sincèrement pour votre aide
Cordialement
zined


----------



## Arlequin (30 Janvier 2012)

hello

disque dur ou clé usb, c'est pareil, et tout se trouve indiqué dans le sujet en tête de ce forum  (clic)

bonne lecture


----------



## zined (30 Janvier 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> disque dur ou clé usb, c'est pareil



Ah d'accord Arlequin, merci tout plein, car j'avais fait une recherche à partir du mot clef USB.



J'ai donc lu toute la page du lien que tu me donnes, mais j'avoue ne pas comprendre grand chose :rose:

Est-ce que si mon collègue installe cette application http://www.mediafour.com/products/macdrive/  (que tu as présentée) sur son PC, alors il pourra lire directement le contenu de sa clef USB provenant d'un MAC, sans se trouver confronté à cette fenêtre Windows lui demandant un formatage ?

Si oui, doit-il télécharger cette version là de MAC Drive 9 : http://www.mediafour.com/products/macdrive/standard/   ???




Merci tout plein pour ton aide
Cordialement
Denis


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2012)

Ça ne serait pas plus simple de formater la clé USB en FAT32 ?


----------



## zined (31 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça ne serait pas plus simple de formater la clé USB en FAT32 ?



Bonjour Pascal ; et merci pour ton intervention.
Sachant que sa clef USB contenait des fichiers provenant d'un MAC, n'est-elle pas déjà formatée en Fat32 ? D'ailleurs c'est le PC qui ouvre une fenêtre demandant de formater la clef..... s'il acceptait il perdrait le contenu de sa clef... et le le PC ne la formaterait-il pas en NTSF ?


A plus tard
Cordialement
zined


----------



## herszk (31 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir.
La clé est probablement formatée dans un format inconnu de windows, il faut donc, comme Pascal le préconise, la formater en fat32 puis copier les données depuis le mac vers cette clé.
Celle-ci sera alors visible par windows avec les données.


----------



## zined (31 Janvier 2012)

Merci à vous tous pour votre aide



Le formatage en FAT 32 de la clef USB se fait bien sur le  MAC n'est-ce pas ?
Suffit-il de faire un clic droit sur l'icône de la clef et de choisir FORMATER ?



Je vous souhaite une très bonne soirée
COrdialement
zined


----------



## herszk (31 Janvier 2012)

Le mieux, si tu as un PC dans le coin, c'est de le formater en fat32 sous windows, tu ne risques pas de te tromper.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2012)

zined a dit:


> Le formatage en FAT 32 de la clef USB se fait bien sur le  MAC n'est-ce pas ?
> Suffit-il de faire un clic droit sur l'icône de la clef et de choisir FORMATER ?



Le FAT32 est un format Windows, c'est celui de Windows 9x (de 95 à Millenium). Mais le Mac sait formater, lire et écrire sur un tel format (appelé MS DOS sur certaines versions du système).

Par contre, non, il ne suffit pas d'un clic droit et choisir "formater", c'est "partitionner" qu'il faut choisir. ensuite dans l'utilitaire de disque, il faut remplacer "actuel" par "1 partition" et cliquer sur le bouton "options" qui esr alors devenu accessible, pour choisir le schéma de table de partition "MBR" à la place du GUID, faute de quoi, Windows risque de détruire la table de partitions de la clé.


----------



## zined (31 Janvier 2012)

erreur

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h04 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le FAT32 est un format Windows



Et le NTSF est-il un format de MAC alors ?


Merci tout plein à toi pour toutes les précisions.

Cordialement
zined


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2012)

zined a dit:


> Et le NTSF est-il un format de MAC alors ?



Non, le NTFS est aussi un format Windows. C'est le format de Windows NT et suivants (2000, XP, Vista et Seven). Ce format là, Mac OS sait le lire, mais ne sait pas écrire dessus, donc ta clé apparaitrait en lecture seule si tu la formatais comme ça.

Le format Mac s'appelle Mac OS étendu ou HFS+.


----------



## zined (31 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le format Mac s'appelle Mac OS étendu ou HFS+.


Ah d'accord, merci tout plein Pascal




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, le NTFS est aussi un format Windows.  C'est le format de Windows NT et suivants (2000, XP, Vista et Seven). *Ce  format là, Mac OS sait le lire, mais ne sait pas écrire dessus*


Aaaaah, c'est pour cela que tu me disais de formater la clef en Fat 32, c'est pour que mon collègue puisse l'insérer dans le MAC et y déposer des données.

Mais une chose m'interpelle : si la clef est formatée en FAT32, sera-t'elle quand même lisible sur des PC tournant sous 2000 et ultérieurs, puisque ceux-ci sont en* NTSF *???

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii
zined


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2012)

zined a dit:


> Ah d'accord, merci tout plein Pascal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le FAT32 est utilisable par tous les systèmes micro-informatiques actuels (Tous les Windows depuis 98 et certaines versions de 95 jusqu'à Seven, Mac OS, mais aussi Unix/Linux)  plus pas mal d'autres (TV, lecteurs de DVD de salon, certains appareils photos numériques (d'autres ne lisent que le FAT16), et j'en passe). Ce qui l'empêche de devenir un vrai système universel, ce sont ses limitations (performance, pas de fichiers de plus de 4 Go plus quelques autres).


----------



## zined (1 Février 2012)

Merci, merci, merci à vous tous pour toutes ces explications données avec tant de cordialité.
Je suis très content d'avoir pu bénéficier de votre aide.

Cordialement
zined


----------



## Keikoku (1 Février 2012)

Si ton os windows est seven, tu peux te servir du formatage Exfat (Aussi appelé FAT 64) qui est clairement plus adapté pour des transports de données lourdes

Amicalement

EDIT: Précisons que si tu as seven, le format se lit parfaitement sur mac comme sur windows, mais n'a pas la limitation des 4go comme FAT 32


----------



## zined (1 Février 2012)

Keikoku a dit:


> Si ton os windows est seven, tu peux te servir du formatage Exfat (Aussi appelé FAT 64) qui est clairement plus adapté pour des transports de données lourdes
> 
> Amicalement
> 
> EDIT: Précisons que si tu as seven, le format se lit parfaitement sur mac comme sur windows, mais n'a pas la limitation des 4go comme FAT 32



Merci beaucoup Keikoku pour ces précisions que j'ignorais.



Bonne soirée à tout le monde
Cordialement
zined


----------

